# century ttlu for sale or teade



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a century ttul in very good shape with 8 fuji k guides sizes 30-10 with a 12 tip that I would take $330 for or trade for a penn torque 12,a century 12-6 sling shot 2-5, a cts surf 8 12ft 1-3 or like rod 
Thanks for looking
Matt


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what is length of ttul?
i have 2 rods that I will offer up......
century slingshot 1265....10'6"....1-3oz ..
tommy farmer cps 14' 3-5 oz


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

It s the same ttul you got from me before,I got it back from Jim. 13 ft


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

The only difference is Jim took the reel seat off so he could use either a plate seat or coasters I maybe interested in the T F


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

possible?

not the century?


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

If the century was 12 ft or better I would take it but i have a couple 10-6 rods and don t need another


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

think I'm going to hang onto the cps for a while


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

I may take the century,i just have to think about


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

that would be nice


----------



## OVmadman (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a century tip tornado super match 4-8oz with compition adjustable reel seat and comp extension. Fuji sic guides and seat. $450


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Ok Kurt Lets do it but remember the reel seat has been removed so you will have to put on a new one and it will be sometime next week before i get a chance to mail it


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

let me get back to you as someone made a good offer to buy it last night


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

deal is back on.....decided I would rather have ttul than money 

will ship today or monday


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

I will try to ship out monday but it maybe tuesday before i get the chance.Please send me your address again in case I deleted it Thanks Kurt
Matt


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

pm sent


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

shipped 
tracking # sent by pm


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Please close rod has been traded 
Thank you


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

matt,sent wrong tracking #

your pm is full


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Sorry Kurt try it now
Matt


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

rod arrived today.......
has yours?


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

No sir Last check it was still just saying it left Pa.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

that's usps for you.
should be arriving tomorrow I hope.


----------

